# Ever Been on a Product "Kick?"



## cno64 (May 17, 2010)

Have any of you ever experienced a time when it seemed like you were almost obsessed with a particular type of cosmetic?
For example, right now I just can't seem to get enough eyeshadows, though I already own over 70 beautiful eyeshadows.
Even I realize that this is ridiculous, but it has occurred to me that I don't have a deep plummy gray shadow, so I'm scouring the internet in hopes of finding one that fits that description.
This, in spite of the fact that I have a vast collection of eyeshadows, with quite a few plums among them.
I did a similar thing with blushes last year, amassing a total of 20.
At that time, I was obsessed with finding the perfect purple blush.
I found it, and while I enjoy having it, it hasn't transformed my life, or anything.
Has anyone else ever done something like this, or am I cracking up?


----------



## obscuria (May 17, 2010)

I do this all the time. Eyeshadows were the only things I was getting for a while, and now I'm getting lots of blushes.


----------



## Cinci (May 17, 2010)

For a while it was lipsticks.   Now it's pigments...


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (May 17, 2010)

Blush is my weakness. I own 14 MAC, 1 NARS, 2 Estee Lauder and counting. It's funny because you can see a lipgloss and pass it up because it's close to a colour you own but I'll buy the same shade from every cosmetic line. Bobbi  Brown and NARS are calling to me.


----------



## MzzRach (May 17, 2010)

I can completely relate!  I have done this many times.

For the shadow you are looking for now (deep plummy grey) - check out Laura Mercier's Twilight Grey.  It's been one of my staples for years.


----------



## cetati (May 17, 2010)

Blush right now for me.


----------



## Viviana (May 17, 2010)

Happens to me also...right now its blushes, even though already own millions, maybe its a psicological thing...well, makes me happy, its all i need to know


----------



## ..kels* (May 17, 2010)

Yup! I do this with brands though... right now i'm on a Yaby kick!


----------



## vintageroses (May 17, 2010)

Guilty! I was on a HUGE lippie/gloss kick (now trying to do gloss out 2010 to finish up everything!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) I'm currently obsessed with blushes! I just can't get enough!


----------



## panda0410 (May 17, 2010)

Yep I've done it.. still do it, its the OCD in all of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOLOL!!! Right now I am into fragrances, the last time I had a perfume binge was back in 1999 - even remember the year, hows that for compulsion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I amassed 15 perfumes, and the following year gave almost all of them away.... 

Now I have more than twice that many perfumes in my collex, and still looking for a a few more


----------



## marusia (May 17, 2010)

I'm a very compulsive shopper, so it switches up quite a bit. I just like the days where I just want cheap stuff...the days I have a burning in my pocket are usually the ones I regret! I like skincare and perfumes. Skincare because it's impossible to feel ugly when your face is soft, and perfume because it's impossible to be upset when you smell too damn good!


----------



## dmcgeo (May 18, 2010)

Urg. Yes. I started with eyeshadows. Then needed blushers. Then lipglosses. Then foundations. Back to eyeshadows. In MANY ways this is fun. I enjoy planning my purchases (I rarely buy things I don't like now because I do my research). However, things are never as AMAZINGLY transforming as I'd like them to be. Its funny because I know that it won't change my life or give me a new face-- so I don't know what I expect. Its silly, but fun. And as long as you can afford it-- then indulge.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (May 18, 2010)

Nail polish right now. Before that it was eyeliner. Never done it with blush so maybe I need to jump on that bandwagon?


----------



## hawaii02 (May 18, 2010)

Definitely started with eyeshadows..now its MAC lipgloss and nail polish


----------



## peachsuns (May 18, 2010)

I've been on a blush kick.
They are the things I most look forward to in each collection.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 18, 2010)

Yep done this too! I was on a bronzer kick for awhile but kicked that habit for now, well for a lonnng time anyway lol. Lippies and lipglosses seem to be getting me lately and eye products too.


----------



## carlycase (May 18, 2010)

that's how i feel about eyeshadows, i own over 100 mac eyeshadows but yet i still want more, makes no sense.


----------



## anita22 (May 18, 2010)

Yes, right now I can't seem to stop buying foundations and concealers. I've bought so many the last few months, and I really need to stop (especially on non-powder products), otherwise I won't be able to use them up before they're past their best.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 18, 2010)

I've done eyeshadows, lipglosses, blush, msf's, nailpolish, and right now i'm all about lipsticks! And what happens after this??? I go right back to the beginning of the cycle again??

And i also do this thing where i get obsessed about a brand. Always went crazy for MAC, then Benefit, then i'll start doing cheap, crazy hauls (NYC, Wet'n'Wild, Sally Girl, etc.) and right now i've been building up my NARS collection to the dismay of my bank account! Thank God for swapping! Oh and i have a big NYX haul coming and recently did two huge hauls (30+ pieces each haul) from E.L.F. since April. Stop this madness!!!

The sad thing is i obsess over having a product. I think about, make plans on how to use it, and i hunt it down. But when its in my hands, they hype is over and i'm like meh what's next??? I just found a BNIB Hynotizing eyeshadow in my drawer yesterday which i forget all about! And i still haven't used my Hot, Hot, Hot eyeshadow i wanted badly. And it seems like i just use and wear the same shades and products all over instead of shopping my collection.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 18, 2010)

I went through an eyeliner pencil phase, then a lipgloss phase, then lipsticks.  Then I changed up to blushers..then the most glamourous of items (nose pore strips..no lie, I had about 6 different boxes I bought and am only now coming to the end of them).  I'm currently on a liquid liner binge..it would be sexier if they were the nice coloured and glittery ones but they've all been black.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 18, 2010)

Started off with eyeshadows, then highlighters, blush, lipgloss, bronzers, now it's eyeliner.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2010)

I'm on a total nail polish kick right now.  It's sickening, really, how many bottles of polish I've amassed these last few months.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 19, 2010)

Right now I've been going nuts with buying nail polish.

I'm also buying a lot of eyeshadow and blush.

I'm just starting to really expand my collection so I'm kinda going in all directions


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 19, 2010)

I do this with specific products or brands. Right now, I'd say I'm on a nail polish kick. Who knows what will be next? hehe


----------



## cno64 (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viviana* 

 
_Happens to me also...right now its blushes, even though already own millions, maybe its a psicological thing...well, makes me happy, its all i need to know_

 
I think that is it.
Though I'm a mature, rational, intelligent woman who knows very well that cosmetics are not going to solve all of my problems, and make me truly happy, every once in a while I get enough of a "buzz" to keep me buying.
For example, just last week, when my MAC Trimmed in Pink lip pencil and my Cherry Electric Superglass arrived on the same day, they were so beautiful and I loved them so much that it literally made my day.
I have to admit, that does feel good.


----------



## cno64 (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_ (now trying to do gloss out 2010 to finish up everything_

 




You're a better woman than I!
I can't imagine going an entire year without buying a specific type of product!


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2010)

with me it's always pigments!  one day i would love to own every single pigment that mac have ever made! which is crazy but it's a goal!

i also go in and out of nail varnish hauls! one month i'll buy 30... the next i won't get any... it's swings and round abouts with polish!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 20, 2010)

^Oh yeah i went on a pigment binge a few years ago! First i never liked them and refused to buy into the hype but then i tried melon and tan and was hooked. I have over 40+ full size pigments now!


----------



## phatkat (May 20, 2010)

Yes totally!! I get into these "kicks" .. First it was eyeshadows(singles & palettes) I have so much!! I finally made myself realize I will never be able to use them all(my sister also kept reminding me of that too) so then I went on a lipstick "kick". Still on that, but then I got into a mascara "kick". Luckily those have to be replaced every 3 months or so, so I should be able to use up all the ones I've bought. Along with the lipstick "kick" was a lipgloss "kick". Now I'm getting a blush "kick" hehe. I love it all though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh yeah totally forgot about my nail polish "kick". I stopped getting my nails done and started collecting. Now I wanna get my nails done but I have soo many polishes that I'm kinda sad I won't be using them.. So I'm still undecided ??  Aargh :-/


----------



## cno64 (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_^Oh yeah i went on a pigment binge a few years ago! First i never liked them and refused to buy into the hype but then i tried melon and tan and was hooked. I have over 40+ full size pigments now!_

 
When I first got into MAC, I saw lots of mentions on Makeup Alley of "pigments," "pigments," "pigments," and thought, "What are pigments, and what can be so great about them?"
Then I was fortunate enough to score a full size Coco on eBay, and my doom was sealed.
Since then, I droolingly scour the early details on each upcoming collection, hoping that new pigments will be included.


----------



## xxMiSsMaKeUpxx (May 20, 2010)

Lipgloss! I rarely even wear it these days but I still love buying it.. :/


----------



## foxxylatina07 (May 21, 2010)

Omg I'm so glad that I'm not alone in this. I think I have gone through more or less everything you guys have mentioned
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now I'm going on a pigment kick. I managed to score Coco and Coco Beach pigment here and I love them. Oh and Sweet Sienna from GBNF program and Im in love. I have a feeling that Im going to use this up.
One thing I've learned though is not to get backups if Im not really going to use the product completely. Why does makeup have to be so addicting?


----------



## kissmypinkstar (May 21, 2010)

Right now i'm on a nail polish kick, specifically Nubar polishes. I've ordered 7 this past week!

I'm also on a bit of a bath and body product kick and i've ordered quite a lot of handmade bath and body products on etsy recently.


----------



## cno64 (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxxylatina07* 

 
_One thing I've learned though is not to get backups if Im not really going to use the product completely._

 
You're a stronger woman than I! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not proud of this, but I buy backups even when I know deep down inside that I'll probably never completely use up a product.
Having a backup just gives me an extra feeling of security. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






And HOW in the world did you score a Coco?


----------



## Senoj (May 29, 2010)

Yes! I feel the same way. It was eyeshadows, then blushes, then glosses and now brushes. It's about to be eyeshadows again.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 29, 2010)

I have what ppl would call an unhealthy facination with brushes.


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2010)

Eyeshadows.

.
.
.





And then lipglasses


----------



## Camnagem (May 29, 2010)

Wait......

Does this mean it's not normal to be on a "kick" for everything all at once, all the time?

Damn.


----------



## Luiza_T (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Wait......

Does this mean it's not normal to be on a "kick" for everything all at once, all the time?

Damn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 





Same here.


----------



## yazerella (May 30, 2010)

I'm obsessed with blushes right now. I think I've bought 4 in the past 2 weeks!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_You're a stronger woman than I! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm not proud of this, but I buy backups even when I know deep down inside that I'll probably never completely use up a product.
Having a backup just gives me an extra feeling of security. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






And HOW in the world did you score a Coco? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha yeah well I learned the hard way about getting backups so.....yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was looking through the clearance bin and I guess I got lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's such a beautiful pigment


----------



## cno64 (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxxylatina07* 

 
_I guess I got lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's such a beautiful pigment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow! You got beyond lucky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's more like "touched by God." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm sure you realize that you could have sold that little jar on eBay for about a zillion times more than retail.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 6, 2010)

I go through phases all the time. My latest obsession is lipsticks. I always find one I have to have


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 7, 2010)

OMG YES!!!! it started off with eyeshadows to pigments to nailpolish to lipsticks to glosses and now currently blushes.

yes i think i am a makeup addict but my weakness is colour...i have a tendency to collect colours it even spans to pencils, paints and pens lol


----------



## YLQ (Jun 20, 2010)

*Why yes, yes I have. 

Feb & March - lipstick
April - lipgloss
May - blush & mascara
June - mascara & eyeshadow 

Now, if I actually wore makeup often, it wouldn't seem so bad, but I can count on one hand the number of times I've worn a full face this year, soooo yeah. *


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

Ah yes! Last month I was on a complete nail polish kick and now I'm on a MAC eyeshadow kick. And I think I'm pretty much on a permanent pink lipstick kick


----------



## thiscarmen (Jun 21, 2010)

Blush for sure!  Haha.  I've also been on a lipstick/lipgloss kick too.

Like, I want to get one in every colour that would work for me.  Nudes, brights, anything!

It's horrible!  LOL.


----------



## kayteex023 (Aug 1, 2010)

.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah, yes. I am finishing up a huuuuuge nail polish binge (tripled my stash in 2-3 months), then moved to eyeshadow (thanks to Dare to Wear and In the Groove), and I think lipstick/lip gloss is next (in search of the perfect red). I need to chill out completely because it's getting old, but I do love the chase of finding an awesome new product. I just never realized until recently that I don't enjoy them as much when I get them. So I need to focus on using what I have, b/c it's all so pretty. I also used to have hair products in this rotation, but I thankfully quit that habit (no more room, lol)


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeaaaaahh... I have tiny, almost invisible eyelashes and last year I discovered that I really _could_ use mascara to make them visible, haha! So I started buying a TON. I don't... even know why. I bought this huge pack of sample size mascaras from Sephora, and actually, it did help me figure out which ones I liked and didn't like, but honestly, in the end it was probably a waste of money.

Recently I think I developed a bit of an eye infection. I didn't know what it was until I figured out it was probably the fact that I've been using the same mascara for way too long. It was my favorite one out of that pack I bought, and since I mostly used that one while still trying the others here and there, it lasted me a LONG time. When I finally figured out it was probably giving me the irritated eye... I threw it out. 

I have since decided that drugstore brand mascara is A-okay and works just as fine for me as the high-end stuff. I will probably just be getting those from now on so I can spend the big bucks on other products. I now love mascara but am totally over that big "kick" I had. I'm glad, haha. My wallet will be happy to know that I'm over it.


----------



## coppertone (Aug 2, 2010)

I do this all the time - I've gone through phases with cream blushes, peach lipsticks & nail polishes, plum eyeliners...

I tell myself that they're all so close in colour it doesn't matter, but let's be honest. It totally does.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 2, 2010)

For me, it's lipgloss.  I can't get enough and I do use them everyday!  Right now I am obsessed with the Dare to Wear lip glass and just ordered back-ups.  I love these so much, I don't want to be without them!  They are my fav MAC gloss.


----------



## geeko (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm always on a blusher kick. LOL


----------



## Rioselva (Aug 5, 2010)

Happens all the time to me. Right now it's natural makeup. Things with no parabens, etc.


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm stuck on eyeliners and shadows. I can't get enough of them. It's ridiculous lol


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 6, 2010)

Blush and lipsticks for me... especially blush!


----------



## gsbn (Aug 13, 2010)

Totally! First it was eyeshadows, now I have moved on to blushes (and soon pigments) *sigh*


----------



## cno64 (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gsbn* 

 
_Totally! First it was eyeshadows, now I have moved on to blushes (and soon pigments) *sigh*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was on a blush kick last year, and amassed 20.
Then it was eyeshadow, until very recently, when I go into lip glosses.
That's really kind of weird, because I'm more of a lipstick woman.
It may have been Dihi Pops that triggered it; new Dazzleglasses are more than I can resist!
Before that, Superglass made me susceptible, even though I didn't care that much for them.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 14, 2010)

For me it's 3 things:

Brushes
MSF's (I have 8 to go) and
Pink lippies.

I am still!! trying to duplicate my beloved Rizzo.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coppertone* 

 
_I tell myself that they're all so close in colour it doesn't matter, but let's be honest. It totally does._

 
It really does.
It's diabolical, but I find that discovering and applying a product that's juuust the _riiiight _ shade of pink, plum, mauve, etc. will make my entire face light up, and that feeds the addiction.
For example, just yesterday I had lunch with a friend whom I hadn't seen in a while, a friend who is not into makeup * at all, * and who is bored by the subject.
She took one look at me, and remarked, "You look really good, Carla!"
After I recovered my wits, I thought, "It's happened again; it's this blush!"
I was wearing Tippy, a Beauty Powder blush from the Hello Kitty collection.
Every time I wear that blush, I get compliments on how good I look, what pretty skin I have, etc.
But I digress.
My point is, that sort of experience can really fuel future "product kicks," because you're always thinking, "Yeah, I've got plenty of eyeshadows/blushes/lipglosses, etc., and some of them are similar to each other in color, but _ this _ one might be best of all!"
Like I said, it's diabolical.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Aug 29, 2010)

When I first got into makeup, it was all about eyeshadows for me.  I started lemming for lipsticks after eyeshadows.  After being obsessed with lippies, I got on the bb cream craze which then led to having different types of exfoliants and masks. I also remember being obsessed with highlighters and contouring products too, some where inbetween the lipsticks and exfoliants and masks.  Currently I'm on a kick for foundations, and face powders.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_For me, it's lipgloss.  I can't get enough_

 
I've loved Dazzleglasses since they first came out a couple of years ago, but the Digi Pops collection awakened a latent obsession!
When I first laid eyes on the collection details, I determined to get Boys Go Crazy, Fabulous Fun, and Spanking Rich.
It took some doing, but I got all of them, and I _*LOOVE *_them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I felt so efficient and organized when I rearranged my makeup to allow for a separate Dazzleglass compartment, but that compartment is now maxed out!
And I'm contemplating a backup of Spankling Rich ...


----------



## arvika (Dec 16, 2011)

Obsessed with eyeshadow palettes and I already have too many! Help me


----------



## cno64 (Dec 18, 2011)

arvika said:


> Obsessed with eyeshadow palettes and I already have too many! Help me


 
	I know that helpless feeling!
	I've been on an eyeshadow [single] kick for quite a while, and I have close to 100, and I still have to make a real effort to stop myself whenever I see a pretty shadow, *even if it's essentially the same color as one I've already got.*

  	Example: I'm trying to talk myself out of buying Nebula pigment, when it comes out, because it looks very much like Keep Your Cool, which I already own, in that _huge_ Pro Longwear pan.
  	AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 18, 2011)

If there is one thing I feel I can never have enough of, it's blush (and Beauty Powders, highlighters). No matter how close the colours look in the pan, it probably will look different on the skin depending on the finish, pigmentation, etc. So I feel like there will never be an end to buying more, LOL. I want every single LE one that's coming out. But since I can't afford that, I have to be reasonable and cut back somehow.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 21, 2012)

My latest kicks are lipsticks and drugstore makeup...


----------



## cno64 (Mar 22, 2012)

arvika said:


> Obsessed with eyeshadow palettes and I already have too many! Help me


	I'm the wrong person to offer help on that one!
	Until recently, I was strictly a single-compact eyeshadow woman, but the Inglot Freedom System palette has completely changed that!
  	I am now obsessed with Inglot eyeshadows.
	I have a paltry three right now, but I can easily see myself filling up at least a 40-pan palette.
	I love neutrals, and they offer _*SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MANY!*_
  	I may let myself go eyeshadow bonkers for my birthday in July.
	I can just see the big FedEx truck backing up to my house. Beepbeepbeepbeepbeepbeepbeep ...
  	"Put down the ramp, Earl; this is a big un!"


----------

